# Are Used Power Mac G5's Still Worth Buying?



## 2ndstory

My PC just bit it and I want to go to a Mac, but I don't have tons of money to spend. All I have is a little money, a dead PC, and a really nice 24" monitor.

Anyway, are G5's still a relevant computer? I need the internet, word processing, some photo processing, and video editing capabilities.

If so, which one should I be looking for and how much should I spend? Thx.

Nik


----------



## groovetube

get a mini is my suggestion. A refurb from the apple store or a previous model from a dealer.


----------



## monokitty

groovetube said:


> get a mini is my suggestion. A refurb from the apple store or a previous model from a dealer.


+1; ..

Don't buy dead, unsupported hardware. It's all junk and a waste of what little money you do have to spend.


----------



## FeXL

Lars said:


> Don't buy dead, unsupported hardware. It's all junk and a waste of what little money you do have to spend.


Purdy big brush yer paintin' with there, pardner...


----------



## pcronin

FeXL said:


> Purdy big brush yer paintin' with there, pardner...


Apple (Canada) - Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Technical specifications



> Mac computer with an Intel processor


to amend that, if the G5 isn't expected to run 10.6+ then might be a good budget alternative. Maybe try a ppc linux for future upgrades?


----------



## monokitty

FeXL said:


> Purdy big brush yer paintin' with there, pardner...


The truth hurts.


----------



## BlueMax

I would only get a G5 if you got it for almost nothing. Like, $50-200 tops. I got my G4 imac for about that and it's a dandy kitchen media PC (and sure looks snazzy in all the matching white!) But it's pretty slow for some tasks and I'd never consider it as my main PC. It does word processing and 'net very well though.

Video work would really benefit from an Intel dual core though. REALLY benefit.

If your budget is tight, like mine, or you're wanting a PC that will last a few years, I'd get an Intel mini of some kind as well.


----------



## kelman

2ndstory said:


> All I have is a little money, a dead PC, and a really nice 24" monitor.
> 
> Nik


How much is a little money? Budget numbers would be nice.


----------



## FeXL

Lars said:


> The truth hurts.


Pretty arrogant & not even close. You can't sound off making broad statements like that & have them apply to everybody.

We have 4 G4 Mac Minis that do a great job of what we ask them to do. It makes absolutely no sense to spend the cash on the newest & most expensive.

Also have a G4 MDD that sees occasional work as well. While there's no arguing it's past it's prime it is certainly not "junk and a waste of money."

Also have a 17" G4 Powerbook that works fine for slideshows & such when the MBP is otherwise engaged.

Pretty sure there are a number of people on these boards getting along quite well without the newest model out there...


----------



## kloan

Well, that G5 iMac that Evan Holt was selling for $100 was a good deal..... if you can find something as ridiculously cheap as that, sure why not..

Otherwise, I agree with Lars. Spend a few extra bones and get an Intel based Mac that's compatible with the latest OS and software, especially if you'd like to do some video editing.


----------



## ldphoto

I'd only buy a PowerMac G5 as a file server, since it can use multiple drives in a RAID array. For anything else, an Intel Mac Mini would be a better choice.


----------



## greydoggie

You don't see G5s around here for prices some people seem to be getting them for. But if you can get one for a good deal it could be worth getting. I have a G4 that gets used regularely for email and internet and some other stuff but it is slower then a newer computer would be.

The big problem with getting one is there is more and more programs that don't work with them and ones that do but are slow. So say you do get it and like it but want to do more. You'll have to get a newer mac and you'll loose money selling the G5. A mini would be good since you already have everything you need to hook up to it and you can get them cheap.


----------



## The G3 Man

+2 Lars.

I may run a G5/G4.

But their dead tech. They don't have much of a future. Software support is slowly dying.


-Morgan


----------



## kelman

I just bought a G4 Imac today, 17" 1.25ghz for $140 to replace a 15" 800mhz I paid $100 for, that sits in my living room as a slide show picture frame for our photos.


----------



## jfpoole

ldphoto said:


> I'd only buy a PowerMac G5 as a file server, since it can use multiple drives in a RAID array. For anything else, an Intel Mac Mini would be a better choice.


Plus it doubles as a space heater!


----------



## BlueMax

kelman said:


> I just bought a G4 Imac today, 17" 1.25ghz for $140 to replace a 15" 800mhz I paid $100 for, that sits in my living room as a slide show picture frame for our photos.


Another fine idea for the EXACT same machine I'm turning into my kitchen PC.

Looks like I'd have to lower my price a bit more if I want to sell it.


----------



## johnnydee

I think I have an Intel 1.6 C2d duo for sale at a good price!
But I also believe that for the short term a G5 at a good price is also a good deal!

John


----------



## Lichen Software

Go for the Intel mini.

Your problem here is not the machine but the supporting software suite. If you have been using Macs forever, you have everything you need and a used obsolete machine probably saves a lot of money. When you are coming in and do not have legacy software, you have to find it, buy everything right now before it is unavailable or do without...Not a particulary good experience.

The archilles heel that kills a general purpose old machine for day to day things is the web browser. The newest iteration of FireFox is not supported by the G5 at all. I have another thread on TenFourFox, which is a third party redo that does, but that is just the luck of the draw.

You say you will do some photo editing. I expect the next iteration of graphics programs will not support Power PC either. This is not big deal if you already have what you need for your purposes. It is a really big deal if you don't and go to buy something in six months and it is no longer available.

Don't get me wrong. I love old machines. This is being written on a souped up 1996 PowerBook. My graphics machine, for my very limited requirements, is a 1994 7100 with an accelerator and a large hard drive. I had every graphics suite known to man circa 1998 and a fair idea on how to use them and just pumping up the old machine made sense as I did not have to purchase or learn anything else. What you are describing is a different cat.


----------



## MannyP Design

When the dust settles I'll be on the hunt for a G5 myself. I have a lot of old programs and games that are still great to use. Battlefield 1942 is a perfect example—tons of people still play it!


----------



## mkolesa

i think if you've already been using PPC machines, have the supporting software/hardware already on hand, and it's doing what you need it to do, sure. but as someone jumping into the apple world, i have to think you'll spend a decent amount of time and effort looking for support for something that you're not going to be able to keep using going forward. whereas with an intel system, all the little bits and pieces will still be usable down the road and i think you'd be happier with the machine from the get-go too (i had PPC machines and when i first started using the intel machines didn't think they were viable anymore, even for day-to-day tasks). so i'd say to save up for a used intel mini which seem to be trading for around $400 on the bay.


----------



## screature

jfpoole said:


> Plus it doubles as a space heater!


+1 Absolutely... they run hotter than blazes.


----------



## pm-r

2ndstory said:


> My PC just bit it and I want to go to a Mac, but I don't have tons of money to spend. All I have is a little money, a dead PC, and a really nice 24" monitor.
> 
> Anyway, are G5's still a relevant computer? I need the internet, word processing, some photo processing, and video editing capabilities.
> 
> If so, which one should I be looking for and how much should I spend? Thx.
> 
> Nik


Only go with a G5 iMac if someone gives you one, except perhaps for the last iSight model they were about the worst Mac models Apple ever released. Six clients have had theirs go kaput in the last year.

You've already got a good monitor and an Intel mini would be a good route to go.


----------



## rodkin

Lars said:


> +1; ..
> 
> Don't buy dead, unsupported hardware. It's all junk and a waste of what little money you do have to spend.



This is without a doubt the most elitist, arrogant, unsupported piece of advice I've read here in a long time, especially given the original poster's needs and budget. 

And to everyone suggesting that the OP get an Intel-based Mac, did you not read the part where he said "All I have is a little money..." You should have also noted that he's currently a PC user. And what's the most common reason PC users don't use a Mac? Because they think they're too expensive! Being sensitive to that fact would suggest that a G5 is exactly what he should get - at least for now. When he's more familiar with the platform, and has saved up some more money, then a newer, Intel Mac would be a good choice.

And to answer your question, Nik, you should get a dual processor G5 (2.0, 2.3 or 2.5) and expect to pay about $300-$350.


----------



## i-rui

a G5 is still a decent option if you can get one for a great price. I wouldn't pay more than $200.



rodkin said:


> And to answer your question, Nik, you should get a dual processor G5 (2.0, 2.3 or 2.5) and expect to pay about $300-$350.


IMO the OP would be better off spending a $100 more and getting a used intel mac mini.


----------



## pm-r

Just in case, I assume the OP knows that the G4, G5 and Intel Mac models came in various models including the various tower models and the minis (no G5s - just G4 or Intel) that would work with the existing good display.

And all would work but may be limited in speed or some software upgrade support.

Heck, our 2003 G4 MDD dual boot 1.25 GHz tower still works fine and is still supported and happily running Mac OS 10.5.8 with extra Ram installed to its 2.0 GB RAM limit!!!

Offered the local seller $250.00 a few years ago when he was asking an absurd $850.00!!

Added an updated graphic card to do some higher end graphic stuff I needed with iLife '06 or '08 and it worked well.

Total ended cost $300.00± and used an existing keyboard and monitor.

Total cost today for such a setup should be even cheaper. And it still works!!!

PS: But not for a high end graphics production user where time = money.


----------



## MannyP Design

pm-r said:


> Just in case, I assume the OP knows that the G4, G5 and Intel Mac models came in various models including the various tower models and the minis (no G5s - just G4 or Intel) that would work with the existing good display.
> 
> And all would work but may be limited in speed or some software upgrade support.
> 
> Heck, our 2003 G4 MDD dual boot 1.25 GHz tower still works fine and is still supported and happily running Mac OS 10.5.8 with extra Ram installed to its 2.0 GB RAM limit!!!
> 
> Offered the local seller $250.00 a few years ago when he was asking an absurd $850.00!!
> 
> Added an updated graphic card to do some higher end graphic stuff I needed with iLife '06 or '08 and it worked well.
> 
> Total ended cost $300.00± and used an existing keyboard and monitor.
> 
> Total cost today for such a setup should be even cheaper. And it still works!!!
> 
> PS: But not for a high end graphics production user where time = money.


I'm sure a nice dual G5 would work nicely (and efficiently). At least with the towers there are all sorts of options to squeeze in extra goodies like video cards, HD and plenty of RAM, unlike a Mini PPC or iMac.


----------



## screature

rodkin said:


> This is without a doubt the most elitist, arrogant, unsupported piece of advice I've read here in a long time, especially given the original poster's needs and budget.
> 
> And to everyone suggesting that the OP get an Intel-based Mac, did you not read the part where he said "All I have is a little money..." You should have also noted that he's currently a PC user. And what's the most common reason PC users don't use a Mac? Because they think they're too expensive! Being sensitive to that fact would suggest that a G5 is exactly what he should get - at least for now. When he's more familiar with the platform, and has saved up some more money, then a newer, Intel Mac would be a good choice.
> 
> And to answer your question, Nik, you should get a dual processor G5 (2.0, 2.3 or 2.5) and expect to pay about $300-$350.


I don't think Lars' post was elitist, arrogant, or unsupported piece of advice at all. It was bit over the top saying that a G5 is "junk" but I would still say it is throwing good money after bad to get a G5 even if you get it for a couple of hundred dollars. The platform is now unsupported by Apple and any OS upgrades are a non-starter. Why put the money into something like that? Not to mention the space requirements, weight and as has been mentioned they run hot, are loud and suck energy.

A used MacIntel Mini of say one or two gens older than the current one is small, lightweight, runs cool and quiet, uses little energy, is faster than a G5 and is still supported by Apple so OS upgrades are possible. For $100 -$200 more, IMO it is by far the better purchase.


----------



## screature

MannyP Design said:


> I'm sure a nice dual G5 would work nicely (and efficiently). At least with the towers there are all sorts of options to squeeze in extra goodies like *video cards*, HD and plenty of RAM, unlike a Mini PPC or iMac.


Very hard to find video cards these days for a G5... even finding one for my 1st gen Mac Pro is getting difficult (unless I spend a few hundred bucks) which is probably about 1/4 the resale value of m Mac Pro. Getting a video card for G5 would cost as much or more than the G5 itself, so I don't see the video card "goodie" as an extra at all for someone on a tight budget. Just my way of looking at it.


----------



## greydoggie

rodkin said:


> This is without a doubt the most elitist, arrogant, unsupported piece of advice I've read here in a long time, especially given the original poster's needs and budget.
> 
> And to everyone suggesting that the OP get an Intel-based Mac, did you not read the part where he said "All I have is a little money..." You should have also noted that he's currently a PC user. And what's the most common reason PC users don't use a Mac? Because they think they're too expensive! Being sensitive to that fact would suggest that a G5 is exactly what he should get - at least for now. When he's more familiar with the platform, and has saved up some more money, then a newer, Intel Mac would be a good choice.
> 
> And to answer your question, Nik, you should get a dual processor G5 (2.0, 2.3 or 2.5) and expect to pay about $300-$350.


Getting an older one to save money can be great if the person knows what they are getting into but if they don't they could just to end up being put off macs all together when it ends up being slower then they wanted or they have problems finding software that runs on it. They'll be telling everybody how they tried a mac and it was horrible.


----------



## MannyP Design

screature said:


> Very hard to find video cards these days for a G5... even finding one for my 1st gen Mac Pro is getting difficult (unless I spend a few hundred bucks) which is probably about 1/4 the resale value of m Mac Pro. Getting a video card for G5 would cost as much or more than the G5 itself, so I don't see the video card "goodie" as an extra at all for someone on a tight budget. Just my way of looking at it.


Perhaps but RAM and HD are not and can be purchased cheaply and can add nice performance boots.


----------



## screature

MannyP Design said:


> Perhaps but RAM and HD are not and can be purchased cheaply and can add nice performance boots.


True... but I still stand by post #27.


----------



## garf1108

I still have a G5 plus a Mac Pro and still use both


----------



## pm-r

MannyP Design said:


> I'm sure a nice dual G5 would work nicely (and efficiently). At least with the towers there are all sorts of options to squeeze in extra goodies like video cards, HD and plenty of RAM, unlike a Mini PPC or iMac.


+1. But avoid any of the liquid cooled models.
Which Power Mac G5 models use liquid cooling? Which Power Mac G5 models have been reported to have problems with the liquid cooling system? @ EveryMac.com

As the OP said, nothing too fancy and maybe confused with the various replies:


2ndstory said:


> My PC just bit it and I want to go to a Mac, but I don't have tons of money to spend. All I have is a little money, a dead PC, and a really nice 24" monitor.
> 
> Anyway, are G5's still a relevant computer? I need the internet, word processing, some photo processing, and video editing capabilities.
> 
> If so, which one should I be looking for and how much should I spend? Thx.
> 
> Nik


----------



## screature

Funny how the Mac heads here are 4 pages into debating the topic and the OP hasn't posted since then... maybe we scared him off...


----------



## Lichen Software

screature said:


> Funny how the Mac heads here are 4 pages into debating the topic and the OP hasn't posted since then... maybe we scared him off...


Or .... [gulp] .... Have we been trolled?


----------



## Mr.Tickles

Get an intel. You can run windows in the intel, so you get to use all of those PC programs you likely still have.


----------



## kelman

screature said:


> Funny how the Mac heads here are 4 pages into debating the topic and the OP hasn't posted since then... maybe we scared him off...


and still we post, soon to be page 5


----------



## monokitty

kelman said:


> and still we post, soon to be page 5


Only page 2 for me.


----------



## screature

Lars said:


> Only page 2 for me.


Not now.....


----------



## pm-r

Lichen Software said:


> Or .... [gulp] .... Have we been trolled?


It sure seems so and maybe we are now the only ones left discussing the thread amongst ourselves.

It seems like Nik the OP doesn't want to participate and has abandoned ship.
Join Date Nov 9th, 2010, Total Posts 1

Maybe Nik is just in shell shock as to the amount of general Mac support and advice that's available and provided, which most switchers aren't used to or prepared for and got lost lost in the forrest??

I'd consider this a dead end subject - at last as it applies to the OP's post for suggestions. It seems he's no longer participating or even interested considering any lack of a reply or acknowledgement.

But many switchers are like that. ;-)


----------



## BlueMax

In that case; "BUY A DOZEN FRUIT-FLAVOURED G3 IMACS!!"

:lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design

BlueMax said:


> In that case; "BUY A DOZEN FRUIT-FLAVOURED G3 IMACS!!"
> 
> :lmao:


Making your own render farm was never easier… or cheaper.


----------



## groovetube

after all this stuff, he likely said *! this and bought another dell.


----------



## eldercaddy

2ndstory said:


> My PC just bit it and I want to go to a Mac, but I don't have tons of money to spend. All I have is a little money for used transmissions, a dead PC, and a really nice 24" monitor.
> 
> Anyway, are G5's still a relevant computer? I need the internet, word processing, some photo processing, and video editing capabilities.
> 
> If so, which one should I be looking for and how much should I spend? Thx.
> 
> Nik


If you just have a little budget money I think you should just buy a used but if I were you I would just buy a new one. You just keep saving money and you can buy it at the time your budget can afford it.


----------



## pm-r

I think 2ndstory left the building a long time ago with just a single and possibly 'trolled'??? post.


----------



## Chas3

No, a Core 2 Duo could best one of those systems.


----------



## kelman

pm-r said:


> I think 2ndstory left the building a long time ago with just a single and possibly 'trolled'??? post.


And yet we continue to post:lmao:


----------



## adagio

screature said:


> +1 Absolutely... they run hotter than blazes.


No kidding. I miss my G5 this winter. It used to warm my feet under my desk. Had to buy a heater to replace my G5.


----------



## pm-r

Time To unsubscribe from this thread... me thinks... well at least as I'm concerned...


----------

